# What are some character dynamics you like?



## Pretentious_Latin_Words (Dec 16, 2021)

Exactly what it says on the tin: what are some character dynamics you like?


----------



## MaetheDragon (Dec 16, 2021)

Ooo- interesting! I’m in a write-y mood, so I’ll share some!

I don’t know what the technical term is for this dynamic, or if there is one, but I like concerned mother/unruly child dynamics. There’s something really entertaining about a stubborn character getting brought down to earth by someone who’s like ‘no no, don’t do that’ or they get babied in some ways by the other character, making the stubborn character get all flustered and vulnerable.

Comedy duos are also amazing, you can tell they’re having way too much fun and I live for that chaotic energy.

There’s probably more here that I could mention, but those are my two favorites.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 16, 2021)

Smol loudmouth shipped with giant walking embodiment of anxiety is a personal favourite


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Dec 16, 2021)

Relationships that are once rather innocent/usual later having to part ways for some natural/inevitable cause, and then 'reuniting' in the future!

Having to encounter someone who's from one's old memories having entirely different characteristics is something very dramatic, and is easily allowing complex lores alongside em!

A radical yet somewhat un-rare example:
Childhood best friends later encountering as cop vs outlaw setup.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm quite fond of what you might call the twin idiots. Two characters, both of them very stupid, but one of them THINKS he's clever, and acts as a mentor to the other. Oftentimes it turns out that the other idiot is actually a lot cleverer than his humble demeanour suggests.

Laurel and Hardy could be thought of as one proponent of this pairing, or if you're familiar with Terry Pratchett there's Sergeant Fred Colon and Corporal 'Nobby' Nobbs.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Dec 22, 2021)

I like anti-heroes, the ones who are a bit chaotic  and probably do the "wrong" thing from time to time and openly unapologetic about it.  Short-tempered, impatient, not great at following orders/direction

Even if they intentionally do something that benefits someone else, they may act like it's purely by coincidence, or an accident.

This isn't to be confused with the "cool, tough guy."  Just a guy with glaring personality defects who may or may not do the right thing all the time.


----------



## Troj (Dec 22, 2021)

I like wholesome friend groups, reformed enemies who join the main cast, and egalitarian romantic relationships where both parties actually like each other.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 23, 2021)

A like romantic pairings where the female is smart and badass and the male is a total useless dumbass. I've loved this dynamic since I started watching Futurama in my teens.


----------



## Troj (Dec 23, 2021)

^^^BUT, what I like about Futurama is that Fry isn't totally useless, because Leela sees that he's a genuinely caring, loyal, and earnest person, on top of also having some hidden talents. 

I don't like it when the woman is smart and competent and the guy really_ does_ appear to a useless, stupid asshole, because then you end up asking, why are you even together in the first place? (This usually happens because the writers have misunderstood this dynamic, IMHO.)

In a similar vein, I don't like when the dude is chill and fun and the woman is a stuck-up naggy bitch, because that's just the exact same dynamic from the dude's perspective, and makes you hate the woman. 

It's not a romantic pairing, but I like how Inside Job has shaken up the "smart lady, dumb guy" trope by making the "stupid" guy socially savvy and fun to be around and the "smart" woman socially and emotionally inept.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Dec 24, 2021)

Troj said:


> ^^^BUT, what I like about Futurama is that Fry isn't totally useless, because Leela sees that he's a genuinely caring, loyal, and earnest person, on top of also having some hidden talents.
> 
> I don't like it when the woman is smart and competent and the guy really_ does_ appear to a useless, stupid asshole, because then you end up asking, why are you even together in the first place? (This usually happens because the writers have misunderstood this dynamic, IMHO.)
> 
> ...



Y’know, I actually feel for this one. I too hate it when the ‘smart/badass lady, dumb guy’ trope feels so unbalanced that it feels like it’s one sided and giving one of the characters unfair treatment. It’s not fun to watch at that point, it just makes you hate one character or the whole dynamic.

Instead of playing up one character’s positives and the other’s negatives, the best portrayals of this trope involve giving both characters equal treatment to the point where they’re both human, not characatures. That way, one character isn’t seen as flawlessly perfect or hopelessly flawed.

They feel relatable! That’s when I really like that trope, and very few can pull that off to where it’s fun and entertaining to watch.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 24, 2021)

Hmmmm... I like innocent characters who inadvertently say dirty things paired with more mischief oriented characters who tend to facepalm half the time and add fuel to the fire the other half.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 24, 2021)

Not sure the proper name, or if there's even on for it- Assassin x Priest
Things that don't typically seem possible due to...well... everything that makes them what they are, and their opposing nature- but with enough time, patience and understanding, they defy all odds and make it work.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 24, 2021)

Humans/anthros with a deep bond and friendship with a non-human companion (animal, spirit, robot), both reliant and inseparable with each other.

Examples include Ang and Yappa , Mordecai and Talon/Bloodwing, Master Chief and Cortana, Aladin and Abu. etc.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 24, 2021)

Characters with realistically depicted mental illnesses who are not portrayed necessarily bad, dangerous, or just obnoxiously manic.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 31, 2021)

Enemies that secretly love eachother.


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 1, 2022)

An angel and a demon who adore each other.

(I had a dream about Aziraphale and Crowley getting married last night so I had to mention them.)


----------

